# hi, hammer's colbalt blue lobster



## starscream23 (Oct 18, 2011)

hi, i am very new to the forum. i would like to ask about my cobalt blue lobster. 1st off i have a thirty five gallon tank with about 10 fish in it. 6 of which are a school. one of my 2 angel fish i notice yesterday is missing one of their 2 bottom fins that drag below them. my angel fish is silver and black in color and fins on top of the body are clear. so anyways, my lobster who, when i bought it, the online store said semi aggressive and that as long as the fish are bigger than the lobster that i would be ok....well tell that to my red tail shark and betta fishes. betta, who was my fav died the 1st night...2 nights later on he killed sharky... so i been keeping a eye on him, change all the decorations so the fish would have more room to swim and everything has been good for about a month. with in the last month i have been making sure that blue lobster has eating everyday. dropping a wafer down and he eats it. now back to the beginning of the story, my angelfish has half a tail and is now turning a little brown from the top fins, is this from stress of losing the tail and it has got to be the lobster that clipped it right? SORRY FOR THE STORY BEING SOOOOO LONG. AND THANK YOU FOR YOUR RESPONSES. Joe in Boston


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

It's most definitely the crayfish (lobsters are saltwater, crayfish are fresh) that nipped your angel, and I would really hope it didn't hurt the angel too much (otherwise Mr. cray will have some more fresh food). Crays make horrible tank mates because they will eat ANYTHING they can get their pincers on. Especially long-finned fish like bettas.

They're also great escape artists so be careful.


----------

